

11 Solid Ways to Improve Your Time Management Skills - bfioca
http://www.dumblittleman.com/2008/02/11-solid-ways-to-improve-your-time.html

======
pchristensen
make lists, make use of down time, reward yourself, concentrate on one thing,
avoid procrastination, set personal deadlines, delegate responsibilities, set
up a long term planner, employ a program like rescuetime, work in a team, be
careful to avoid burnout

Nice submarine!

------
manvsmachine
One of the best strategies I've learned is to remove all indications of time
from your immediate vicinity when working on a project with a tight deadline.
Trying to constantly judge your productivity vs. time is often a huge
distraction, and every time you look at the clock is a break in concentration.

------
edw519
How can you have a list of 11 things with #4 as "Concentrate on One Thing"?

~~~
webwright
Hrm. My Irony Sense is tingling.

------
redorb
<head exploding> Avoid Procrastination at All Costs </head exploding>

